# Help needed to identify a Colnago frame!



## manuscript (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi there,

I'm looking to buy a second-hand Colnago as a second bike (I have a Dream B-Stay for 'posh' rides). I've been offered this one, but I can't find out what model the frame is. Can anyone here shed any light on this for me. Many thanks in advance! Sorry for the quality of the picture...

The seller claims it dates from 2000 or so. Weirdly, it doesn't have Colnago forks. Before I go see it, I'd like to find out what I can.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

*Looks like an Oval Master*

Looks like the titanium Oval Master (also known as the Oval titan). Tell-tale signs are the squarish top tobe and the single hole in the rear dropouts.

TakmanJapan


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Ovalmaster*

Titanium 6/4 tubes, made through early 2000, probably 2002 or so. Came after the Titanio and before that the Bititan. CT-1's popularity at the time seemed to eventually kill of all-Ti offerings from Colnago. Nice ride, what's the price.

The lettering on the top tube says Art Decor, the paint scheme which in this case is AD-4.


----------



## manuscript (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the great feedback. Boneman - the asking price is £450 (pounds - I'm in the UK). Ultegra and Dura-Ace with Mavic wheelset. If the frame's OK under all that mud I'm probably sold...

Steve


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

*Nick Cage likes it.*

He looks all dreamy eyed.

FWIW it's pre-BStay. Don't know if that helps to date it.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*FWIW Ovalmaster was never made in B-Stay*

You're probably thinking about the CT-1. Ovalmaster and its direct predecessors were all Ti, no CF.

£450 in real money is not a bad price considering the kit. Good luck. I lived in London for 6 years and miss my morning ride down the Embankment.


----------



## manuscript (Feb 27, 2007)

Well - despite monsoon weather I cycled over to see it. Had a good (wet) test on it and...it's now mine 

Thanks again folks for the help you've given. I now have an afternoon of cleaning and adjusting ahead of me. The bike looked like it had been on a cyclo-cross course.


----------

